# German attitudes to MHs



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We got back last week from a trip to Germany in the MH - the first but definitely not the last. We toured the Mosel Rhein and Lahn areas, mainly stopping on Stellplaetze.

One thing I found extraordinary was how accepted MHs are - most notably when we went to a Stellplatz we found in the Bordatlas, a few miles outside Bad Laasphe in a village called Glashuette (Hotel Jagdhof.) For Stellplaetze at restaurants the book generally lists the cost of a main course, usually €6-7 - this one was listed as €10, so we thought it might be a bit flash. We pulled up though to a really upmarket hotel - part of the Relais et Chateau network, and displaying 5 stars! And there were loads of big Mercs, BMWs, etc, parked.

So I went in with some hesitance to ask if it was right they offered a Stellplatz. And despite me being in shorts and sandals, I was told yes of course, we could park on any of the car parks, or if we wanted electricity we might do better to go on the meadow over the road so we could plug into their electricity supply. We did go on the meadow, but it was sunny enough to rely on the solar panel.

We had a brilliant stay, with no hassle - although lack of self-control when we ate in the restaurant made it by far the dearest night of the holiday!

What struck me though was the contrast between this reception, and what would have happened if we pitched up at most upmarket hotels in this country.


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Ssshhhh
Don't tell everyone.
We had a great time 1st week of June and the last couple of weeks its been nothing but good reports on here (apart from Barrys mystery caller)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've been boring everyone about the merits of Germany with a motorhome for ages on MHF.

I'd say they are very close to being more a motorhome friendly country than France, but now you've let the cat out of the bag :lol: 

Pete


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Have to agree our first trip in Germany was superb. We'll go back. With regards to the attitude of the Germans, it's simple, they're not snobs.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, judging by the amount of posts on this, the whole site is decamping to Germany shortly, including us!


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

and the beer is better


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

... and cheaper. The beer I drink is a third of the price compared to home.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

and I'm planning a first trip abroad there in the MH for next year 'mit mein hundes' and I'm gonna brush up on mein Deutsch as they generally can't understand my English :lol: 

well I say "planning" I've never yet before planned a trip anywhere, normally it's a case of get up and go. But now I've greater responsibilities with the MH and the 2 dogs to consider when previously we'd load the motorbike and just go.......... So it's guaranteed I'll be on here for good sound advice shortly.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sprinta said:


> and I'm planning a first trip abroad there in the MH for next year


We're 'planning' to go back again next year too. We did the MHF Mosel / Rhine meet last year (brilliant meet(s) BTW), which gave us a good taste for all things German. I've been over there a lot with work, but it was Annie's first time, and she loved it.

Gerald


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Sprinta said:


> well I say "planning" I've never yet before planned a trip anywhere, normally it's a case of get up and go.


In my experience (we've been to Germany twice in the two years we've been motorhoming) the "get up and go" approach will work just fine. That's exactly what we did on both occasions. We were made welcome everywhere, found the roads easy, the stellplatz easy to find and numerous, the beer good... I could go on...

Wife and I barely speak an intelligible sentence of German between us (or to anyone else  ) without the use of a phrase book, but it doesn't feel like it holds us back.

I'm sure you'll love it - we certainly do.

Regards,
John


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Sprinta said:
> 
> 
> > well I say "planning" I've never yet before planned a trip anywhere, normally it's a case of get up and go.
> ...


I've been to Germany quite a few times, but almost always by bike, either on an arranged tour so hotels prebooked, or stop when we're tired at pensions or such like.

now with the dogs coming along as well I really need to take my time and get things sorted. The dogs go for their blood tests tomorrow part2 of their passports sp that's the first stage of the planning.

cheers, Simon


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

This is our third year on the spin that we will be visiting Germany. it's a great diverse country and the people are brilliant


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We're just back from Southern Germany and loved it.

It is so set up for motorhomes.

We'll definately be returning.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Even though we used campsites in Germany we still found it to be relatively cheep and will be back there someday. I have a blog of our trip but as it is a blog, you have to read it from the bottom (if you know what I mean).

http://ralph-dot-germany2007.blogspot.com/2011/05/germany-2007-day-seventeen-belgium.html


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

peejay said:


> I've been boring everyone about the merits of Germany with a motorhome for ages on MHF.
> 
> I'd say they are very close to being more a motorhome friendly country than France, *but now you've let the cat out of the bag *:lol:
> 
> Pete


Yes, I wish you'd never started this thread :lol: Now we'll have all the plebs from all the EU periphery nations rolling up to hotels in Germany and spoiling it for the rest of us :!:

It may cost a little more but I've stayed at several hotels in Germany and always been well received, I obviously use the Bord Atlas Deutchland book to tell which hotels will offer the service but have always found them so efficient and polite it's a pleasure to stay there.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I love Germany, having lived there for many years, and all the other Northern European countries. However we have never been to France except as a very convenient short transit place to all the nice countries :roll:


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks to this thread, I can see thousands of Brits abandoning France in favour of Germany where they can at least fill their Gaslow bottles.

We've only been motorhoming since 2006, but we have never had any interest in visiting France or Spain for an holiday. France is the country you pass through enroute to somewhere else. For us Germany is the number one destination in Europe.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Got back last thursday from 7+ weeks, Rhine, Mosel etc. Brilliant. Going back next year for sure, going to try the Baltic Coast ( been told its very nice). We found the Germans lovely and very helpful. Saarburg is a must, lovely lovely place. A big plus was it is also much cheaper than France. Been back four days and ready for off again :wink:


----------

